# LaCrosse Alphaburly Sport Boots... Good or Bad?



## Wetzel (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone wearing LaCrosses Alphaburly Sport Boots?  Looking for opinions on these boots.  

I've decided it's time for me to get a new pair of hunting boots and was wondering what's the general opinion of these boots.  Anyone here tried them and have an opinion they'd be willing to share?


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 24, 2008)

*Use "SEARCH" Function....*

You can use the "SEARCH" function and input "Alpha Burly Boots" for several discussions on rubber boots.... or you can use the following link to one discussion on them.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=40709&highlight=Alpha+Burley+boots

More reviews:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/reviews.jsp?productid=830555

Most people that use them have nothing but good things to say about them. I've been using a pair of 800 gram insulated Alpha Burley Sport boots for the last 3-4 yrs with absolutely no problems with sweating, cold feet, or any wear/durability problems. The 'key' is using a good pair of socks.... wicking liners, merino wool or a combination to suit the weather conditions at the time. For more 'comfort' make sure the socks are TALL ENOUGH to come up just below the knees since these boots are 17-18" high. They aren't available in half sizes or wide width, so consider getting one size larger than you normally wear if you wear a 'wide' size or half-size shoe. They go on and come off easily, yet fit snugly at the ankle when walking.... and they are "light weight" compared to most others.  

BTW:
Bass Pro Shops is currently having a sale on the uninsulated Alpha Burley Sports Boots for $79.94, but may be limited in sizes available due to high sales popularity.


Slug-Gunner


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 24, 2008)

Love Mine


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 24, 2008)

good or bad....how bout very good ...just wish they had half-sizes.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Oct 24, 2008)

Love mine, most comfortable pair of shoes/boots that I own


----------



## shop foreman (Oct 24, 2008)

Get em you won't go wrong, just wish i had got the insulated ones.


----------



## deersled (Oct 24, 2008)

I've  been wearing them for 4-5 yrs. Like wearing a tennis shoe. I never even think about my feet (very comfortable) while hunting. Walk many miles turkey hunting. The only bad thing is they seem to wear fairly quickly. They seem to crack along some of the seams. I wear the dog out of them. Maybe thats why they wear so quick? Mine have only lasted a full turkey and deer season. Still comfy, but my feet get a little wet in standing water.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Oct 25, 2008)

Great Boots!!


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Love mine!


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Nov 3, 2008)

Love Em!


----------



## JBax26 (Nov 4, 2008)

Very comfortable.  Love 'em


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 4, 2008)

fine boots


----------



## southernmason (Nov 4, 2008)

awsome boots i wear them 4 to 5 days a week and would choose them over any others i have tried


----------



## frdstang90 (Nov 4, 2008)

This is my third year hunting in mine.  I have the 800 gram insulated and love them.


----------



## justus3131 (Nov 5, 2008)

Great boot.  If you choose them buy a size larger than you normally would wear.


----------



## aflake1 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the 800 gram insulated version and love them. Wear a size 12 tennis shoe, but size 13 in the boot. The insulated version is slightly wider than the uninsulated version, which i like. Walk 4-5 miles and my feet are still comfortable and dry.


----------

